

Creating PDF Reports with Pandas, Jinja and WeasyPrint - mkesper
http://pbpython.com/pdf-reports.html

======
mkesper
I also found the two previous articles quite interesting:
[http://pbpython.com/pandas-pivot-table-
explained.html](http://pbpython.com/pandas-pivot-table-explained.html)
[http://pbpython.com/pandas-pivot-report.html](http://pbpython.com/pandas-
pivot-report.html)

